# Soundbars



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey everyone, I know sound bars aren't big within this community, but I'm looking for some recommendations from those of you who have used them.

My uncle has been talking about getting a sound bar for his tv for a few months, and he was just diagnosed with cancer (again, he's a tough guy). I thought this would be a good opportunity to get him one since he'll be laid out on the couch for a while after surgery and chemo. 

He's always been a huge Bose fan, and although I wouldn't buy a Bose sound bar for myself, this is about getting him something he'll be happy with. This will be his only really audio system for his tv, so I want one with a separate subwoofer and good, clean, sound. 

What have you used and what do you like and dislike about them?


----------



## vulgamore89 (Oct 27, 2013)

I have a Samsung sound bar with a dedicated sub mated to my Samsung LED tv and it sounds night and day better than the tv sound. Only thing I don't like about sound bars is if you're running multiple devices with HDMI the sound bars only have 1 HDMI in


----------



## PsyCLown (May 17, 2013)

A friend of mine was recently looking at Soundbars due to it being neater than HT setup, less wires and space occupied.

The more popular ones here in South Africa are the LG, Samsung, Sony type of soundbars and they are horrid IMO. Even the Samsung soundbar which boasts the tube amp, couldn't stand the way it sounded.
I know someone who had a Philips Soundbar and that was actually pretty decent compared to most of the others I had heard.

If he likes Bose, perhaps get him a Bose soundbar then. It is what he wants after all. I am not sure how into his sound he is - if he likes Bose he probably isn't as nit picky as most of us would be.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

PsyCLown said:


> A friend of mine was recently looking at Soundbars due to it being neater than HT setup, less wires and space occupied.
> 
> The more popular ones here in South Africa are the LG, Samsung, Sony type of soundbars and they are horrid IMO. Even the Samsung soundbar which boasts the tube amp, couldn't stand the way it sounded.
> I know someone who had a Philips Soundbar and that was actually pretty decent compared to most of the others I had heard.
> ...


Thanks, the only reason I haven't bought the Bose is that Bose only has 2 different options. The first one doesn't have a dedicated subwoofer, which I'd really like to get him. The one with the sub is $1,500 and unfortunately that's just too far out of the budget. My cousins are chipping in, but I don't think we can each swing $500. I'm thinking closer to $700-$800.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Do you have Costco where you're at? Last week they had an LG (I think) soundbar for half of what they go for on Amazon. 

I'm also curious about soundbars and just started my research. I have a traditional surround setup in the living room but I need something for the bedroom. I'm not about to so a full surround so a soundbar seems like the perfect solution. Don't some of the better Yamaha bars use lots of drivers that are TA'd to produce a reasonably believable surround?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

any decent bookshelf type speaker will sound a lot better then a soundbar


imo/e


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

60ndown said:


> any decent bookshelf type speaker will sound a lot better then a soundbar
> 
> 
> imo/e


Agreed, but in his situation he has the tv in a funny spot and there isn't room for anything that goes outside of the width of the tv. He really wants a sound bar.


----------



## e_in_TN (Jul 18, 2011)

I have installed all of them. 

For the $300 or less range lg or vizio do best job. Lg can be controlled from most sat/cable remotes of and Vizio learns from your remote. Vizio also has a choice of getting one with rear speakers for surround. Only gripe about Vizio is lack of display. 

If your budget stretches a little higher the klipsch sb1 is good choice it is also sold as Harmon kardon but don't buy HK version as remote sensor is very pooly placed and unreliable unless on plane and straight ahead.

Bose sounds good but is just so overpriced as is most of their equipment. If you are going to sped this get the Sonos playbar and playsub.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Digital TV Sound - V Series - V700/V720W - KEF United States

KEF KEF V700W

KEF V700 & V720W Digital Soundbars Preview | Audioholics


A little over your limit, but worth it IMO. It doesn't have a center driver section like the others but that only matters is there are offset viewers. If your uncle sits right in front then it would be perfect because more of the units cost goes to driver quality instead of a whole extra center channel section/amp. 4 x 4.5" woofers & 2 x 1" tweeters in a 2.5 way alignment I imagine. Plus the sound stage will be wider without the gimmicky narrow surround processing other bars must use. And the sub is wireless so you can put it easily where it sound best! But if you don't like it you have the option to get the main unit by itself and use your sub of choice, or none at all for now.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions, this one also gets good reviews (on amazon at least )Amazon.com: Klipsch HD Theater SB 3 Soundbar with Wireless Subwoofer (Discontinued by Manufacturer): Electronics

The price is good, if it performs well. Anyone have experience with this one?


----------



## Icefsh (Jan 20, 2013)

No real experience on my home TV. But it was the best sounding one Best Buy had on display. It was also the most expensive. We thought about buying one. Still might.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

I went through this because my wife wanted the living room to have a look and feel. I chose a polk audio Surroundbar 9000 IHT.

It sounded much better than I thought it would but still can't compete with the bookshelves it replaced. Funny though, my bookshelves were originally for the PC only. I'm not sure what requirements you have but it is programmable to vol +/- from your TV remote.

It also has optical input.

It doesn't require a receiver but it'll need a receptacle to power itself. The subwoofer is wireless and doesn't sound bad. I still prefer the velodyne it replaced.

Although it states refurbished, mine was packaged brand new.

Surroundbar 9000 IHT Sound Bar Wireless Sub Polk Audio | eBay


----------



## jperryss (Mar 15, 2006)

I just picked up this one based on the reviews and being designed to sit under the TV.

Amazon.com: ZVOX 555 Low-Profile Single-Cabinet Surround Sound System with Optical and Coaxial Digital Inputs: Electronics

Sounds great for TV, not as nice as the Klipsch towers I had in my previous setup (of course) but night and day compared to my crappy TV speakers. I haven't tried music through it yet. ZVOX sells refurbs on eBay with a solid discount and full warranty. I actually wanted the next one up (580) but it's huge and wouldn't have fit properly on my TV stand.


----------

